# ioncube problem about debug



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, I've a problem with my php for install ioncube, when I try the loader-wizard for test ioncube I have this message:



> Your server is currently running a debug build of PHP. The Loader cannot be installed with a debug build of PHP. Please ensure that PHP is reconfigured with debug disabled. Note that debug builds of PHP cannot help in debugging PHP scripts.



I have already tryed to reinstall php5 alone the  


> â”‚ [ ] DEBUG      Enable debug   |


But change nothing, does I need make something other ? thanks. x(


----------



## bmimatt (Nov 22, 2012)

Similar issue here.  Running lang/php53 on:


```
FreeBSD r71 8.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE #0: Mon Apr  9 21:23:18 UTC 2012     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

PHP complains on php-fpm start as follows: 


```
Cannot load the ionCube PHP Loader - it was built with configuration API220090626,NTS, whereas running engine is API220090626,NTS,debug
```

No bueno.


----------



## mamalos (Nov 22, 2012)

What does your:

`# php -i | grep -i debug`

show?


----------



## bmimatt (Nov 23, 2012)

```
# php -i | grep -i debug
Configure Command =>  './configure'  '--with-layout=GNU' '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-config-file-scan-dir=/usr/local/etc/php' '--disable-all' '--enable-libxml' '--enable-mysqlnd' '--with-libxml-dir=/usr/local' '--with-pcre-regex=/usr/local' '--with-zlib-dir=/usr' '--program-prefix=' '--enable-fpm' '--with-fpm-user=www' '--with-fpm-group=www' '--with-regex=php' '--with-zend-vm=CALL' '--enable-debug' '--enable-zend-multibyte' '--prefix=/usr/local' '--mandir=/usr/local/man' '--infodir=/usr/local/info/' '--build=amd64-portbld-freebsd8.3'
Zend Extension Build => API220090626,NTS,debug
PHP Extension Build => API20090626,NTS,debug
Debug Build => yes
extension_dir => /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug => /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug
report_zend_debug => Off => Off
com_debug => 0
pdo_mysql.debug => no value => no value
```


Here are the installed modules:

# php -m
[PHP Modules]
Core
date
ereg
filter
hash
iconv
json
libxml
memcache
memcached
mhash
mysql
mysqli
mysqlnd
pcre
PDO
pdo_mysql
pdo_sqlite
posix
readline
Reflection
session
SimpleXML
soap
sockets
SPL
SQLite
sqlite3
standard
tidy
tokenizer
XCache
xml
zlib

[Zend Modules]
XCache



Cheers,
Matt


----------



## mamalos (Nov 26, 2012)

bmimatt said:
			
		

> ```
> # php -i | grep -i debug
> ...
> Debug Build => yes
> ...



OK, it's rather obvious that your PHP is indeed built with debug support. What I'd do, would be to rebuild php from scratch (as well as its modules). So, I'd first delete all installed packages of PHP, then configure it without debugging support, and then clean my build directory, build PHP and install it. Something like this:


```
/root/ # pkg_delete -f php\*
/root/ # cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
php5/ # make clean
php5/ # make config   # disable debug related options and choose any other options
php5/ # make && make install clean
php5 # cd ../php5-extensions
php5-extensions/ # make clean && make config  # choose the same or different extensions
php5-extensions/ # make install clean
```


----------



## bmimatt (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks, but the idea is to have PHP compiled and running debug. php-fpm seems not to be in love with some extensions, so need core dumps to track it down  and (hopefully) resolve.


----------

